# Different inlay options.



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was wondering what everyone has used in the past? 

I know there's the common stuff like malachite, turquoise and so forth but was wondering what other things people have used. 

I've personally only used turquoise, black pepper (seen someone on here do it) and various sawdust. 

I recently had an idea to use salt (thinking it should polish nice) and was going to try it here in the near future. 

I figure this might be a good thread for people looking to use unconventional things and maybe it might inspire ideas never tried before.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've used colour glitter per customer request, gives a different effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 18, 2014)

The only thing I've tried so far is coffee grounds. I run it through the coffee grinder until it's really fine - has worked well on the few pens I've used it on. Think I'm going to have to try black pepper and salt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2014)

I've used brass grindings (Got them from the local hardware store cleaning out their key machine for free)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 18, 2014)

Depending on size of the void, curly shavings from copper/brass/aluminum imbedded in a translucent resin, or with a dark base and more transparent top coating. Alternatively, crinkle up some foil and put in larger crevaces and do clear or very light color. I've not done the latter two...but want to try sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 18, 2014)

I have used coffee grounds and key shavings.
For a high gloss you probably want to regrind the coffee grinds. I like the little texture from the grinds the way they are for a more natural look.
If you have a grinder with stainless steel regrind the key shavings for a more uniform product unless you want a rough look. I re-ground about 1.5 quarts that went down to a little over half a quart. Beware, only grid about 1/4 capacity at the time as you can burn up the grinder pretty fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2014)

Coffee grounds -- after they've been used for making coffee, then allowed to dry out. Dribbled thin CA onto the patch and let it cure, then treat it like the wood that it's filling. It turns and sands ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Torque Turner (Nov 18, 2014)

In addition the the materials listed above, I've used chrysocolla, which is like turquoise in appearance but not as hard, and azurite. If you haven't worked with the azurite, I would recommend giving it a try.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 18, 2014)

If you want to use minerals, try to stay away from the really hard ones like quartz--won't be doing your turning tools any favors (for those of you who aren't rock nerds--review the Mohs Hardness Scale). Don't use the colored rocks that are sold for aquariums--2 reasons: hardness and most likely are just painted/coated. IMO Salt might look good but it attracts water (it's hydrophyllic) so I'm thinking that'd be a transient inlay.
I mostly use epoxy as my preferred matrix, but have ventured to use thick CA--jury is still out.
Inlays I have used: turquoise and its cousins (like chrysocolla) -the more colorful the better, malachite, powdered iron pyrite (fools gold), calcite, lapis, sawdust, and glitter (hint on the glitter- use the finest ground you can and _lots _of it).

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ButchC (Nov 18, 2014)

So, I remembered seeing this thread earlier and had to revisit. I was changing the filter cartridge in my Brita water filter when I had a flashback of sorts.

I love seeing how things are made. I was fascinated when I found out not long ago that activated charcoal for water filters is made from coconut shells.

As I was tossing my Brita filter, I remembered this thread and wondered if you could use the activated charcoal as an inlay material? Anyone know of a reason not to?

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 19, 2014)

That fine charcoal might be a good one to try! 

I've had trouble with CA being "chippy" so I only use epoxy and have had better results. 

Lots of good ideas in here folks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

